
Step-By-Step Tutorial on Linear Regression with Stochastic Gradient Descent - raibosome
https://towardsdatascience.com/step-by-step-tutorial-on-linear-regression-with-stochastic-gradient-descent-1d35b088a843
======
raibosome
This is a supplementary material to the backpropagation demo found on
[http://raiboso.me/backpropagation-demo/](http://raiboso.me/backpropagation-
demo/).

Do let me know if you have any feedback!

